# Jedy



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

Have not taken a good picture of my full collection in a long time. Might as well make one of these.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

Left to right: 

Togashi x Morihiro white 1 honyaki
Togashi x Tosa Blue 1 honyaki
Ikeda White 1 Mt Fuji western Honyaki
Shiraki White 2 Honyaki
Isasmedjan Blue 2 Honyaki
Konosuke Vintage carbon full kasumi
Kagekiyo Vintage carbon white bevel
Halcyon Forge Wrought 1.2519
Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 2
TF Denka
Sukenari ZDP
Merkin S90v
Fredrik Spare Honyaki
Tetsujin Metal Flow
Kramer Zwilling
Shibata Tamahagane
Shigefusa
Running Man forge 15n20+1095
Fujiyama white 2 
Merkin Rex121
Miyabi SG2

Items missing are a 270mm moon over mt fuji from Shiraki being worked on, a spare that might come eventually, and a Isasmedjan apex ultra that just arrived after this picture. 

Please let me know if you have any questions about the knives. Oh also, what do you think I'm missing?? Not really into single bevel.


----------



## JayS20 (Sep 22, 2022)

Nice knives and I also really like your handles!


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

JayS20 said:


> Nice knives and I also really like your handles!


Thanks! The handles and sayas really are half the enjoyment for me.


----------



## JayS20 (Sep 22, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Thanks! The handles and sayas really are half the enjoyment for me.


Same for me. I don't need sayas per se but I just enjoy them and usually try to get them with my knives. For my knife roll or drawer at work I enjoy Shihan's cork edge guards.
Usually also get my custom knives with wood from my collection.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

JayS20 said:


> Same for me. I don't need sayas per se but I just enjoy them and usually try to get them with my knives. For my knife roll or drawer at work I enjoy Shihan's cork edge guards.
> Usually also get my custom knives with wood from my collection.


For sure. Most of my knives as you can see don't have sayas because they are expensive and take up space. I keep 6-7 I'm using at a time in a henckels magnetic bamboo board, and the rest in a drawer, but I'm trying to get a much bigger one made custom so I can hold at least 10-12 on display.


----------



## Duukt (Sep 22, 2022)

I found that I tend to use knives which don't have a saya way more than those which do. Seems to be convenience based rather than the value of the knife.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

Duukt said:


> I found that I tend to use knives which don't have a saya way more than those which do. Seems to be convenience based rather than the value of the knife.


Yeah I feel you. My Mt Fuji ikeda has seen zero use. Not because I don't want to, but because it's in the drawer and my togashi blue 1 is on my knife board.

It's a good and a bad thing. I have a ton and it's a shame that some don't see a lot of use...but it's nice that the use is spread out between them all so they stay nicer for longer...longer times between touch ups and refinishing.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 22, 2022)

Damn! Nice collection.


----------



## More_Gyutos (Sep 22, 2022)

Beautiful collection. Also larger than mine so I guess that means I can buy more? Is that how this works?


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 22, 2022)

More_Gyutos said:


> Beautiful collection. Also larger than mine so I guess that means I can buy more? Is that how this works?


That is definitely how it works. Also that should be my name


----------



## Justinv (Sep 23, 2022)

Way too many. Time to offload to BST.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 23, 2022)

Justinv said:


> Way too many. Time to offload to BST.


got 2 listed now!


----------

